# Rare breed.... Alsatian Shepalute??



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I found this while browsing through Kijiji, what does everyone think. I wasnt sure where this would fit in so i just put it here.

http://schwarzkennels.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A cross between a gsd and a malamute...that would be as rare as my muttweiler...as in a mix!!!!!!! Plenty more like them at your local animal shelter along with lots of nice purebreds too.







Hey, anything for a buck, right?


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Writing about herself in the third person is a bit pompous but she does have a point. If I understood her correctly part of her points is that working breeds s/d be kept working breeds and she's trying to create her own mix with the explicit goal of creating pets. Certainly better than oversize GSD breeders who falsely advertise about the "traditional" GSD, or those who purposely breed "dumbed down" GSDs. As long as she produces healthy animals and doesn't claim that they are GSDs, its up to her potential customers to decide whether they want to pay whatever she's chargingfor her mixes. Of course, I'd rather that potential buyers go to the shelter first where there are mixes galore.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the laugh 
reading that website was as good as a serial novel


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

Why does everything like this seem to happen in OR?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'll stick to my long coated shepherd, thanks!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> All puppies that whined, barked or cried were also NOT bred


Facinating. I wonder where they found pups that didn't whine, bark or cry.

And more importantly, are said pups really normal and sound enough that they should be bred?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha, and they have the nerve to have a 'standard'


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

yeah....it doesnt say anything about health certificates, clearances nor does it say anything about them being OFA"d.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Um... hasn't someone already done this? They're called Shiloh Shepherds. It's also sort of a wonder of genetics to me that she's managed to take two beautiful breeds, cross them, and create some seriously doofy looking dogs. Like between a GSD and a Malamute, where the heck are the floppy ears and big jowls coming from?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This whole segment is weird...



> Quote: The Alsatian Shepalute is a Companion Dog selectively bred out of the working and herding dog breeds. In the development of this new breed, pups that exhibited traits of the working dog or herding dogs were NOT desired. Only certain pups were selected to continue in the breeding that exhibited the desired traits of a family companion dog.
> 
> Absolutely no hyper ness was tolerated. Therefore all the hyper dogs found homes. They were not used in any of these breeding's.
> 
> All puppies that whined, barked or cried were also NOT bred.




Oh and this section... I guess this means the person was NOT working with reputable breeders, if she doesn't even think that the purebred dogs she bought for her breeding program were actually purebreds!



> Quote:NOTE: because one can believe or trust in pedigrees (or the linage) of a dog “other” is put into the factor to represent those "pure" breeds that were used in the beginning of the breeding. Even though I tried to purchase what I considered to be 'pure' of breed, you must realize that anyone you purchase a purebred dog/puppy from... may have lied or unknowingly, "mistakenly" put the wrong parent down in the paper work. This is why I do not take much stock in pedigree's and championships and points etc... I look at the dog and the parents (and the grandparents if I can) and purchase a pup on what I can see and from my experience. Well, I do not have to purchase dogs any longer. I breed my own and I know for a fact that I have twenty years of truthful pedigrees because I bred these dogs myself.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> may have lied or unknowingly, "mistakenly" put the wrong parent down in the paper work


Gosh, if you're that worried about that, you buy from studs and dams with registered DNA and you check their microchips yourself.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Her casual attitude about her foundation stock might explain why some of the dogs look more like Retrievers and others like Mastiffs than they do either GSDs or Malamutes. Sigh.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

And amoung the Shepherd lines she chose to use are:

Scorpio of Shiloh Gardens
Mannix of Fran Jo

both of whom died @ a young age from intestinal problems (torsion/ toxic gut syndrome) though they were very handsome dogs of their type...

Maybe I should have created a "breed" when we had an "oops" with my champion Akita (Ch. Matsu-Kaze Strawberry Puddin) and my shepherd back 20 years ago?? *sigh* always too late I guess for the fad thing... (ps this is a joke gang)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Another "designer" mutt?

Funny thing is...you know there are people out there buying into her BS. Sigh....


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineThis whole segment is weird...
> 
> 
> 
> > Quote:NOTE: because one can believe or trust in pedigrees (or the linage) of a dog “other” is put into the factor to represent those "pure" breeds that were used in the beginning of the breeding. Even though I tried to purchase what I considered to be 'pure' of breed, you must realize that anyone you purchase a purebred dog/puppy from... may have lied or unknowingly, "mistakenly" put the wrong parent down in the paper work. This is why I do not take much stock in pedigree's and championships and points etc... I look at the dog and the parents (and the grandparents if I can) and purchase a pup on what I can see and from my experience. Well, I do not have to purchase dogs any longer. I breed my own and I know for a fact that I have twenty years of truthful pedigrees because I bred these dogs myself.


Wow... how can we trust that SHE hasn't "mistakenly" put the wrong parent down?! Just because she says so? lol just a very strange website and program.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

4 litters on the ground in just over a month....fantastic


----------



## wolfish_one (Dec 12, 2008)

ok I'm confused here... On her "for sale" page she has all of the litters listed with price ranges. Yet 3 of the litters have some that excede that range. Is this just a "ball park" price or did she forget what price bracket she had the pups in? 
$500 to $2200 is a bit steep for a mix breed. There are plenty of "Free to good home" dogs out there or go to a shelter/ rescue group and save a dog.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe she read "Edgar Sawtelle" one too many times


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqUm... hasn't someone already done this? They're called Shiloh Shepherds. It's also sort of a wonder of genetics to me that she's managed to take two beautiful breeds, cross them, and create some seriously doofy looking dogs. Like between a GSD and a Malamute, where the heck are the floppy ears and big jowls coming from?


From the Mastiff that is also in the cross. (Though the Mastiff doesn't get any "credit" in the name of the "breed".)


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah! That makes sense. 

So they're Alaskan Sheptiffs? Mastalutherds? Either way,


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

HA! One of her breeding dogs looks like my Keeta!!! All this time I just thought she was a mix of some kind, but NOOOOO!!! I HAVE A RARE BREED DOG!!! (Don't tell her that I only paid a 200$ adoption fee and had Keeta spayed).

Oh, wait, she can't be a Shepalute . . . Keeta actually HAS energy and enthusiasm and LIKES to work!

Never mind . . . .


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

This ridiculous "breed" has been discussed on the forum in the past.

Personally, I love how they are trying to make people believe that this is actually a breed, by starting a breed club, breed web ring, writing a breed book, etc. If someone who knew nothing about dogs were to see this, they might well think that this actually is a dog breed.

My personal favorite is that the book is called "Alsatian Shepalute's: A breed for the new millenium." I hope her breeding knowledge is better than her use of English (Shepalute's), but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, you can call me stupid all you want, but I just wonder why the bashing?
After some reading I found that modern GSD’s wouldn’t even exist if not for the indiscriminate mix breeding before the first GSD and that the standard for our GSD’s is not even close to the first idea of the first breeders.
Don’t get me wrong, I am not defending anything just curious about it.
Let me explain, one of the main problems that I’ve seen with most dog owners is hyper active attitude of the puppy and later as adult, I have read of many owners here at the forums complaining for the pup behaviors. Then most dogs usually end in the back yard, the demand of the dog for more space and training which most owners don’t accomplish end the life of the dog in shelters, as you know an untrained and no socialized dog is aggressive 99% of the time.
Since all people CAN NOT be educated about the responsibilities with the dog, why is wrong to create a calmed dog to fulfill the need of the owners who look for a calm pet?

I hope you don’t kill me for my questions.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with setting out to create a new breed if you are going to follow the right guidelines for doing such. I mean, 100+ years ago we would be saying "That von Stephanitz is a loon!"

I do see an issue with selling "first generation" dogs of this new "breed"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The main issues I have are no health testing or health information on their breeding dogs that I can find, and not even knowing for sure what breeds they are using. I also have to wonder about the temperaments and intelligence from the way it sounds like they are picking the dogs to breed and of course since these are companion dogs they don't bother putting any titles on the breeding dogs.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The main issue I have is someone claiming that they are picking puppies that never whine, cry or bark. Honestly? 

What NORMAL puppy never whines, cries or barks? Perhaps a throroughly understimulated one? Overly fearful or submissive ones? Cognitively deficient pups? Imagine pups that never make noise. Would you buy one? 

If they're breeding puppies that don't ever mutter a peep, I'm staying FAR away. 

And...what Chicago Canine says, of course. Health means everything to me. Health clearances aren't a guarantee of good health, but purchasers don't have a lot else to go on. Would you pay more for a puppy that comes from a dam and sire with health clearances? Would you even buy a pup from someone that doesn't test their breeding stock? 

Breeding good solid specimens of two breeds might not be a bad idea, in theory. I have a mixed breed dog that really does have great qualities of both of her breeds, and the mix tones down the negative qualities of the breeds. I got her at the pound. I do NOT believe in "designer breeds." But I've met some nice golden-doodles, for example (every labradoodle I've ever met is nuts, though.). 

But you have to start out with solid dogs. There is no evidence that this person is, even in her own website. Undermining traditional breeding programs doesn't make her breeding program any better, for example). 

THAT is my problem with her.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThe main issue I have is someone claiming that they are picking puppies that never whine, cry or bark. Honestly?
> 
> What NORMAL puppy never whines, cries or barks? Perhaps a throroughly understimulated one? Overly fearful or submissive ones? Cognitively deficient pups? Imagine pups that never make noise. Would you buy one?
> 
> ...


if they only pick dogs that don't bark or whine, they don't have much of a breeding stock


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I would agree with the others, they do not do any health testing. If they want to breed they need to at least do health testing. Just because this lady "created" this "new breed" doesn't mean shes an exception to this rule. I also DO NOT care for "designer breeds". JMO


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

My DH is from SA and an Alsatian is what they call GSD's there. 

What a Shepalute is have have no idea. 

This is just someone trying to make money on a weird new name on a mixed breed dog. 

I do not approve.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

i don't think this breed was "created" by the guys of the link in OP.

A quick check for google and seems there is a lot more of this dog than few "dark" breeders.

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGLS_enUS313US313&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ALSATIAN+SHEPALUTE

i Found some info, about the breed and origin here.
http://www.milouchouchou.com/standard_print.php?alpha=1228

And yes, looks like a designer dog...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

found info on the founder:

http://shepaluteclub.tripod.com/nasc/founder.html

Lois Elaine Denny was born in Panama on October 27, 1953. Among the pets she raised as a child include guinea pigs, mice, pigeons, rabbits, ducks, chickens, and stray dogs to name a few. The seeds of this new breed were planted in 1967 when a large mixed shepherd followed her home. The complete idea of a new breed called "Alsatian Shepalute" would not come together for her until many dogs, breeds, and trainings later. 

Lois trained thousands of dogs for people and during this time she tried very hard to educate the owners on the many different dog breeds and their personalities. When one has over 30 years experience listening and coming in contact with such disasters as choosing a pup on looks alone, one begins to know what the public is looking for. Lois then decided that she just had to create that perfect companion dog for all those in need. Those dogs that everyone wanted. She was a dreamer and a lover of that easily trained intelligent dog, but where was he?

The beginning actually happened with home study education of the many different breeds throughout the world and of the dog clubs, associations, and dog registry outfits. Her library of dog books and encyclopedias of dog breeds grew. If there was a canine in a far corner of a remote island, she read up on it.

In the early 1970's, Lois developed six generations of solid chocolate American cocker spaniels. She tried the American Kennel Club (AKC) ring, but was soon disappointed with the disregard for the standards of the breed by the judges. Her sense of humor took her into the ring with a clean and brushed (but not clipped) purebred registered American Cocker Spaniel! The judges refused to let her enter the ring.

All of her many relationships with different breeds led her back to the German Shepherd Dog. In most of these dogs were the brains and the intelligence to be able to make a great companion dog, if only they weren't so hyper. Comparing photos of the original German shepherds to the shepherds of today, she felt the German shepherd dog breeders had strayed too far away from the true intentions of the breed. Lois then knew that this intelligent dog would have to be bred with a complimentary breed of dog that was not aggressive, that didn't bark as much, and have a larger, broader body if a more perfect dog was to be. Then the look of the perfect dog came to her, the wolf. She thought to herself, "Perhaps I could satisfy the love of the wolf's strong features and the need to own a wolf with this new companion dog that would only look like a wolf!" She continues to believe that wolf/dog crosses are dangerous and unnecessary.

She then embarked on the journey of a lifetime. She endured much criticism and ridicule over the next 30 years. Yet, she has never swayed from her dream to create the perfect large breed companion dog, bred solely for the purpose of loving its owners. 

Lois Elaine Denny had a dream. She has dedicated her WHOLE life to this pursuit. Where many would have given up or never started, she has gone beyond her dreams. We are priviledged to be members of this awesome new breed called, The Alsatian Shepalute!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

The link i put in the OP is the person who "created" this new breed, if you look through the website you will see where it says, she also wrote a book.


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlacWhy does everything like this seem to happen in OR?



* This cracks me up. I live about 5 mins away from White City, OR.. Not to mention, today when I was dropping off Nikita at the Vet's office, I saw a van in the parking lot with this breed name on it. I then saw the dog. It was....not cute. *


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Why does this disgusts me.








So expensive! I got DaKota for free, but that did not stop me from training her, having hips checked & doing the reasearch. I'd rather get the dog for free & spend money on the nessesaery things.
Oh, BTW? Has anyone here seen how much a Puggle (Pug/BeagleX)
go for??? I just got one last year for my Boy Friend. Uh, for FREE.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> A quick check for google and seems there is a lot more of this dog than few "dark" breeders.


If you Google this "breed", you will find a whole slew of sites, including a breed "club" that claims to have shows and a book. If you look deeper into it, you will quickly notice that they are all run, founded, written, etc. by this Lois Denney person and one other woman.

Among her sites -

http://www.rarek9.com/
http://schwarzkennels.tripod.com/
http://aswebringhub.tripod.com/
http://shepaluteclub.tripod.com/nasc/index.html
http://akelasmom.tripod.com/index.html

They're all the same two people.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Ugh, I hate designer breeds with a passion. Not the dogs themselves, but what they are bred for--merely more moneyz.








Seriously, what is the point of breeding mixed breeds unless you have a <b>tangible</b> purpose in mind?

The site in the OP is flashy, in a "read me! keep your attention on me!" kind of style.


> Quote:Our dogs are bred with a laid back temperament and <b>a desire to stay close to home.</b>


Emphasis mine.
Seriously, how can you breed a desire to stay close to home in a dog?







Seems more like a training thing to me.

I see no mention of health testing either.









They have three litters of pups for sale all at once.

All this screams "BYB!" to me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I like the titles bestowed upon the dogs. I think I'm going to make up some for my dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like mastiff's in there too. 

The puppies that do not whine, cry, or bark comment makes me wonder if these are deaf? Are deaf puppies quieter? 

Only campanion dogs, any dog that showed working dog traits were not bred. 

People will buy these dogs. 

They stay within the boudaries that they set for them. 

Hmmm, maybe that is why we have shepher malamute mastiff mixes? 

So if you buy a puppy from these people, it will not whine, bark, cry, or leave your yard. It is getting harder and harder to compete. 

Well, I think I will hold out until they make one that does not poop, pee, or puke.


----------

